# Baby goat having trouble standing



## jodief100 (Jan 22, 2013)

This one has me stumped.  This baby was FINE.  He is the one who was standing up on his front legs before he had his back half out of his momma.  He was born Saturday evening.  He was a bouncing around baby by Sunday.  He was up and nursing fine this morning.  

Tonight I come home and he is flat on his side, head lifted screaming his head off.   I pick him up he takes a few steps and goes plop, back down.  He gets up, a few steps. plop back down.  He repeats this until he falls sideways and can't get up again.  Then he resumes his screaming.  

His belly is full, he nursed from his momma for a few seconds and then was done.  She has plenty of milk and it is flowing easily.  

His temp is fine.  He can move his head and limbs fine.  He just can't walk right.  

He doesn't seem to be any distress but he won't stop screaming unless he is standing.  

I gave him Bo-Se.  Any other suggestions.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 22, 2013)

Gosh that is a weird one.  Is it possible that he could actually have selenium toxicity?

Edited to add

I ask because from what I understand, the symptoms of white muscle are very similar to selenium toxicity as well.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 22, 2013)

You may have to involve the vet on this one.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 23, 2013)

He is doing better this morning.  Still wobbly but he can get up and down and hold himself upright fine.  He was a lot quieter.  He was standing and nursing when I checked on him last.  he lay down and got back up again several times.  

I will keep an eye on him.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 23, 2013)

Hope he keeps getting better.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 23, 2013)

Maybe got laid on our banged into?
Or floppy kid comes to mind, since mom is producing so much milk and you said his belly feels full.  Did you try giving him baking soda.  Other than possibly chocking him on it, it wont hurt to give it.   
I think Roll had one that had an ear infection, but I can't remember if he had a temp. or not. 

Mine that I lost at 3 days was clearly congested and had pnuemonia, you couldn't miss it. Even the bridge of his nose and around his eyes were swollen from all the congestion.


----------



## mjgh06 (Jan 23, 2013)

With the flopping and crying it sounds like Enterotoxemia or Floppy Kid Syndrome.  I have a symptom finder chart http://www.elwoodranch.com/goats/goat-care/symptom-finder/  you can look at.  I would go ahead and treat him for it though because sudden death is a reality of both.  You can try baking soda first in case it is just bloat - 1 tbs in 30cc water as drench or treat as follows

Stop all milk and feed only electrolytes with baking soda(1tsp bs per 8ozelectrolyte) for 36 hours (at normal bottle schedule)
Get 1-2oz or 60cc into kid immediately wait an hour and repeat
Administer 7cc of C&D anti-toxin SQ repeat every 12 hrs
Antibiotic Tetracycline orally 5-10mg/lb for 5 days
If goat has no bowel or compacted bowels Milk of magnesia 5cc/20lb and do a soft enema
If goat has diarrhea, allow to continue until it becomes watery then give pepto bismal, banamine, and probios.
After bowels return to normal or 36 hrs whichever first ease kid back into milk by halving with electrolytes following bottle schedule.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 23, 2013)

mjgh06 said:
			
		

> With the flopping and crying it sounds like Enterotoxemia or Floppy Kid Syndrome.  I have a symptom finder chart http://www.elwoodranch.com/goats/goat-care/symptom-finder/  you can look at.  I would go ahead and treat him for it though because sudden death is a reality of both.  You can try baking soda first in case it is just bloat - 1 tbs in 30cc water as drench or treat as follows
> 
> Stop all milk and feed only electrolytes with baking soda(1tsp bs per 8ozelectrolyte) for 36 hours (at normal bottle schedule)
> Get 1-2oz or 60cc into kid immediately wait an hour and repeat
> ...


Isn't he too young for Entero? My understanding is that it takes 4-5 days of not having a bowel movement for Entero to occur. This kid is only 3 days old. But it could be FKS, that could lead to Entero.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 23, 2013)

Walking fine.  A little stiff but other than that good.  HE gets up and down with no problem and holds his body up.  He has a full belly and was following after mom to nurse.  

I have no idea if anything I did helped or if it just fixed itself but eh is going to be OK. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yay!!!  Glad your little goatie is doing better


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 23, 2013)

That's great Jodie!


----------



## WLRRM (Jan 24, 2013)

I have had runts have trouble standing and getting milk the first few days gave them coffee grounds just put on finger and rub in mouth, instant results and they seem to like it.


----------

